# Baja Charter with Moorings



## petepack (Oct 30, 2001)

Anyone charter in the Baja with Moorings? We want to go in January or February primarily to see the sea mammals and other wildlife. Anyone have experience during this time? What about sailing conditions? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

Yep, did it in November/December 2008 out of la Paz. It was still shorts and tee-shirt weather during the day and blankets provided were enough to stay comfortable at night. The highlight was swimming with the sea lions. Also, provisioning is great at the supermarkets in La Paz, so if you have the time do it yourself.

I've posted a detailed trip summary for our 1 week charter from La Paz on my blog - bareboatingtheworld.com. It includes a mapped voyage log, pictures, and insights regarding getting there, food and drink, and other sailing stuff. Hope the info helps.

Gaetano
Bareboating the World


----------



## petepack (Oct 30, 2001)

Great information. This will help immensely. Thanks much!


----------

